# Banned For A Week, With NO EXPLANATION



## PatriotFlamethrower

Hello, again, fellow preppers!

I was released from solitary confinement this morning at 9:00am, after being BANNED from this forum for a week.

Imagine my surprise one week ago, when I entered into this forum, and there was a message stating that I was banned for one week.

Why was I banned? The official statement was "no explanation given", or something like that.

So, I have NO IDEA what I did wrong, so I can correct the problem and never cross that particular line again.

I understand the need to ban people for "bad behavior", but I would recommend that the forum administrators, at the very LEAST, show the common courtesy of providing an explanation as to WHY they are punishing somebody.

Thank you and God Bless all of you,
Steve


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Might I suggest asking a moderator?


----------



## slewfoot

I think the thing to have done was send a PM and ask why.


----------



## Disturbed12404

Who are the admins?


----------



## Slippy

Glad you're back.


----------



## slewfoot

Disturbed12404 said:


> Who are the admins?


Denton, Rice paddy daddy, for starters. look at the top of the avatars it will say Moderator.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

slewfoot said:


> Denton, Rice paddy daddy, for starters. look at the top of the avatars it will say Moderator.


We are simply Moderators, the Administrators are a whole higher level.
I was not the one to issue the temporary ban, perhaps the one that did will see this and send patriotflamethrower a PM.


----------



## James m

I'm taking bets on who it was.


----------



## Slippy

Serious question; 

What is the difference in a Moderator and a Super Moderator?


----------



## whoppo

Slippy said:


> Serious question;
> 
> What is the difference in a Moderator and a Super Moderator?


One is SUPER!
The other is merely awesome.


----------



## Prepared One

A super moderator is a regular moderator who has delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Slippy

Sheesh....I should have known better than to ask a serious querstion and expect you knuckleheads to help a brother out...:surrender:


----------



## Diver

We have moderators?


----------



## sideKahr

Diver said:


> We have moderators?


Thououghly modern moderators. The super ones are califragilisticexpiallidocious.


----------



## CourtSwagger

My first guess would be that you were put in the corner for throwing flames, as your name suggests.


----------



## slewfoot

CourtSwagger said:


> My first guess would be that you were put in the corner for throwing flames, as your name suggests.


A flamer???


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Sheesh....I should have known better than to ask a serious querstion and expect you knuckleheads to help a brother out...:surrender:


We're here for ya buddy. We love ya man,


----------



## Diver

Prepared One said:


> We're here for ya buddy. We love ya man,


Where is here anyhow?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> Where is here anyhow?


I'm on the edge of the Great Okefenokee Swamp. Where the gators roam. And eat Yankee tourists.:glee:


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm on the edge of the Great Okefenokee Swamp. Where the gators roam. And eat Yankee tourists.:glee:


Sorry, I guess I'm not really "here" for you.  I guess I'll just have to be someplace else for you.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> i'm on the edge of the great okefenokee swamp. Where the gators roam. And eat yankee tourists.:glee:


i take offense at the gator comment! 
I am a yankee by birth not of mind, besides my brother lives in florida and eats gator he hunts!!!


----------



## Arklatex

Was wondering where you went. Slippy told me the black suburbans showed up at the flamethrower house and nobody heard from him since.


----------



## James m

"I'm not here" just like you have your buddies tell your wife when you're drunk Monday morning and you already spent Fridays paycheck.


----------



## Denton

Well, that explains why you weren't around. Figured you struck a trot to the beach or something.

Scooby Do will find out what happened.


----------



## AquaHull

Can I have a Scooby Snack


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Looks to me like one of the moderators or super moderators or commando moderators or whatever, has decided not to inform me as to the infraction I committed that caused me to be sent to "the hole" for a week.

Note to the "hit and run" moderator: please post in the OPEN FORUM exactly what offense I committed that caused me to miss a whole week of bantering with my prepper friends.

Sincerely,
Steve


----------



## Prepared One

Yea. I at least want to know what I did wrong so I can be sure to do it again.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Crap. I thought I hit 1 month, not 1 week. I banned you. Your name is simply just to silly and we only want super serious, tin foil hat wearing, "I test drove my bug out vehical through a bon fire to see if it will hold up" kind of preppers here. Someone as patriotic, witty, intelligent and thought provoking as you is too dangerous.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

TacticalCanuck said:


> Crap. I thought I hit 1 month, not 1 week. I banned you. Your name is simply just to silly and we only want super serious, tin foil hat wearing, "I test drove my bug out vehical through a bon fire to see if it will hold up" kind of preppers here. Someone as patriotic, witty, intelligent and thought provoking as you is too dangerous.


Thanks, Canuck...........................I think. :black_eyed:


----------



## CourtSwagger

TacticalCanuck said:


> Crap. I thought I hit 1 month, not 1 week. I banned you. Your name is simply just to silly and we only want super serious, tin foil hat wearing, "I test drove my bug out vehical through a bon fire to see if it will hold up" kind of preppers here. Someone as patriotic, witty, intelligent and thought provoking as you is too dangerous.


Dang it, I thought I was supposed to wear my BOV and drive my tin foil hat through a bonfire. Back to the drawing boards...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Thanks, Canuck...........................I think. :black_eyed:


Just making light. I'm just as curious as everyone else. I got banned from a site once for telling the truth about a 'sponsor' ripping me off. That sponsor then went on to divulge personal information about me. And it was still me they banned when I asked them why they let that post by them stay up. Not supposed to question the mod's amazing authority over peoples lives and safety. When the backbone of the site is to generate money, its the people paying that win regardless of who is in the right. Isn't that how North America works?


----------



## Diver

Do any of our sponsors sell tin foil hats?


----------



## Urinal Cake

Wow!
Just Wow!


----------



## James m

I'm selling tactical tinfoil for 25$ a yard. I thought it was Denton or TG....


----------



## Slippy

TG? Where has she been?


----------



## Arklatex

Slippy said:


> TG? Where has she been?


TacticalCanuck told me he saw black suburbans at the TG house and nobody's hears from her since...


----------



## Alpha-17

Slippy said:


> Serious question;
> 
> What is the difference in a Moderator and a Super Moderator?


Kryptonite affects just one of them?

Seriously though, I too am kinda curious as to what infraction can get somebody banned for a week with no explanation given. Honestly sounds like a screw up to me, but what the hell do I know?


----------



## firefighter72

CourtSwagger said:


> My first guess would be that you were put in the corner for throwing flames, as your name suggests.


No I would have been there with some water.


----------



## James m

Slippy said:


> TG? Where has she been?


----------



## sparkyprep

Slippy said:


> TG? Where has she been?


Randomly banning people for no reason?


----------



## Mish

One of your posts was deemed highly offensive and an administrator took action. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me through PM.


----------



## James m

Mish is a Communist.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

If a guy screws up and is banned shouldn't he have been given the courtesy of the reason why?


----------



## Mish

MaterielGeneral said:


> If a guy screws up and is banned shouldn't he have been given the courtesy of the reason why?


Courtesy?!Bahahahaha
I answered the question as soon as I knew the answer. If he has anymore questions he can feel free to message me.


----------



## Diver

Mish said:


> One of your posts was deemed highly offensive and an administrator took action. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me through PM.


I know for a fact that posting something "highly offensive" will at worst result in the post being edited or deleted. Why are you suddenly banning one guy for something that won't bring the same treatment for another?

Maybe this is why you won't tell him what this is about? The moderators are totally inconsistent.


----------



## Mish

Diver said:


> I know for a fact that posting something "highly offensive" will at worst result in the post being edited or deleted. Why are you suddenly banning one guy for something that won't bring the same treatment for another?
> 
> Maybe this is why you won't tell him what this is about? The moderators are totally inconsistent.


The Administrator that handled this situation has been messaged about Flame's questions. I'm sure he will be more than happy to explain to HIM why he was banned.


----------



## Therussianbear

Mish said:


> The Administrator that handled this situation has been messaged about Flame's questions. I'm sure he will be more than happy to explain to HIM why he was banned.


Why not just a simple warning along with the reason for the warning?


----------



## stillacitizen2

I believe PFT gave the go ahead to publicly state why...I'm curious as well. Pretty C.S. to ban someone and not tell them why.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Mish said:


> The Administrator that handled this situation has been messaged about Flame's questions. I'm sure he will be more than happy to explain to HIM why he was banned.


So why has this mystery administrator not stepped out from behind the curtain and addressed this "highly offensive" post that I made?

I have made at least 377 posts. Which one was deemed "highly offensive"? Simple question.

I know that I have made a few postings that were a little "racy" or "less than pure". Which one is "highly offensive"? How can I avoid similar postings if I don't know the "rules"?

So, Mish, are you this administrator's official spokesperson? I sense some hostility from you towards me. Why? Because I dared to question why I was banned without an explanation?

I hope the police don't show up at my door, arrest me without explanation, throw me in jail for a week, then tell me that maybe the person responsible for my arrest will someday maybe tell me why.

P.S. If you're going to shorten my forum name, I prefer "Patriot" over "Flame". Thank you.


----------



## Mish

There is no hostility towards anyone. I am simply holding down the fort till the Administrator/Owner is online to answer your questions.


----------



## SOCOM42

Yes, let us know so we can be submissive and follow the leadah.
I try to say what I think with some limits for good tastes.
Perhaps I should leave here now and not come back before someone who does not like what I say slaps me down.
On another forum I have over four thousand posts, have never even been censured for anything I have posted.
Computer died one time and was offline for two weeks, during that time the owner and at least 5 others called checking up on me.
Dwight55 is also a member of that forum.
I am an active prepper and a gunsmith of 50+ years, If my contributions are in question, I will go.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

stillacitizen2 said:


> I believe PFT gave the go ahead to publicly state why...I'm curious as well. Pretty C.S. to ban someone and not tell them why.


I believe it would be for EVERYBODY'S benefit to know which of my postings was deemed "highly offensive" by this administrator.

Please feel free to share my highly offensive posting with the other forum members, so EVERYBODY knows that my posting crossed the line.

I apologize to ANYBODY and EVERYBODY who was offended by this as-yet unknown posting that I made.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Mish said:


> There is no hostility towards anyone. I am simply holding down the fort till the Administrator/Owner is online to answer your questions.


Glad to hear that, Mish. I happen to enjoy your postings, so I certainly have no problem with you.


----------



## Mish

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Glad to hear that, Mish. I happen to enjoy your postings, so I certainly have no problem with you.


I know you would like answers and I am doing my best to get them for you. Please try to be patient for me. =)


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Mish said:


> I know you would like answers and I am doing my best to get them for you. Please try to be patient for me. =)


Mish, I thoroughly enjoy this forum. I certainly do not want to cause any "hate and discontent". We are all here to share and learn and enjoy the conversations.


----------



## Denton

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Glad to hear that, Mish. I happen to enjoy your postings, so I certainly have no problem with you.


I now question your sanity. :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Diver

Mish said:


> There is no hostility towards anyone. I am simply holding down the fort till the Administrator/Owner is online to answer your questions.


That isn't true. I've been told by one moderator not to report anything because the mods don't care for my positions and won't take any action. I've had another mod toss in a crude comment reinforcing another member's "highly offensive" post toward me. There is plenty of hostility on this forum.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Diver said:


> That isn't true. I've been told by one moderator not to report anything because the mods don't care for my positions and won't take any action. I've had another mod toss in a crude comment reinforcing another member's "highly offensive" post toward me. There is plenty of hostility on this forum.


Diver, you and I don't always see eye-to-eye, but if I were a moderator, I sure as hell wouldn't let our differences of opinions cloud my judgment and objectivity when I am wearing my "moderator hat".

There are already PLENTY of forums like that. This forum should be ABOVE that nonsense.

Maybe it's my age (closing in on the "big 6-0"), but I grew up in a different time, when honesty and integrity and fair play MEANT SOMETHING to the average American.


----------



## Slippy

Every time I get banned they have no problem telling me why. :joyous

Hell, if the admins would just consult with me before they ban anyone, this would be a much happier place, I'm like freakin' Cupid for heaven's sake! 

And no, I wouldn't ban Diver, I like having the SOB around to jack with every now and then. I must be getting soft 'cause I'm starting to like the old Jersey Girl! :smug:


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Every time I get banned they have no problem telling me why. :joyous
> 
> Hell, if the admins would just consult with me before they ban anyone, this would be a much happier place, I'm like freakin' Cupid for heaven's sake!
> 
> And no, I wouldn't ban Diver, I like having the SOB around to jack with every now and then. I must be getting soft 'cause I'm starting to like the old Jersey Girl! :smug:


I really enjoy how you can put up examples when they are called for. For instance this post is highly offensive. How appropriate! 

I seriously doubt the mods care however. :-(

Let's face facts. There is no way Patriotflamethrower made a post more offensive than what Slippy does 5 times a day.

Remember this classic?

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tly-unarmed-african-american-teen-friday.html


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> I really enjoy how you can put up examples when they are called for. For instance this post is highly offensive. How appropriate!
> 
> I seriously doubt the mods care however. :-(


HIGHLY Offensive? For real? You need to hang out with me and my NASCAR buddies if you want highly offensive.C'mon Diver,

You know you like me! We're like peas and carrots you and me.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> HIGHLY Offensive? For real? You need to hang out with me and my NASCAR buddies if you want highly offensive.C'mon Diver,
> 
> You know you like me! We're like peas and carrots you and me.


It isn't a question of liking you. You're the poster boy for how un-moderated this forum is. You know it. You work at it. You can't seriously believe that PFT is actually more offensive than you are.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> It isn't a question of liking you. You're the poster boy for how un-moderated this forum is. You know it. You work at it. You can't seriously believe that PFT is actually more offensive than you are.


WHAT? That hurts my feelings. I guess hangin' out in the hot tub tonight is out of the question?


----------



## azrancher

I have never been banned from this site, as apposed to the "other site", don't even try to bypass the dirty word filter, you will get slapped.

*Rancher*


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> WHAT? That hurts my feelings. I guess hangin' out in the hot tub tonight is out of the question?


You have feelings?


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> You have feelings?


Hmmmm


----------



## Hemi45

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> P.S. If you're going to shorten my forum name, I prefer "Patriot" over "Flame". Thank you.


Boy Howdy!

Had a dog named "Flame" as a kid, an Irish Setter. Not sure if he was gay or not but I'd not appreciate my name shortened to that either.


----------



## AquaHull

Diver said:


> That isn't true. I've been told by one moderator not to report anything because the mods don't care for my positions and won't take any action. I've had another mod toss in a crude comment reinforcing another member's "highly offensive" post toward me. There is plenty of hostility on this forum.


I reported a post of Denton's


----------



## Denton

AquaHull said:


> I reported a post of Denton's


He did. I corrected it, too. I then mase it clear to me to only use the word bitch when referring to female dogs. If I violate again, I shall be forced to ban me for a week.


----------



## csi-tech

You are playing with fire casting about misogynistic epithets on this board.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> He did. I corrected it, too. I then mase it clear to me to only use the word bitch when referring to female dogs. If I violate again, I shall be forced to ban me for a week.


So do you now want highly offensive posts reported? Are you just going to cover for the person making the highly offensive post, as mods have been known to do? What can we actually expect in the way of moderator conduct? Up to now it has been pretty much moderators taking sides. Did PFT express an opinion one of the mods didn't like, offend another member, or something else? Has he gotten an explanation? Will the rest of us be enlightened?

It is pretty hard to shift from no rules, anything goes, to obeying rules that are a secret.


----------



## pheniox17

#slippygate


----------



## James m

pheniox17 said:


> #slippygate


You're a sad tosser mate.


----------



## Arklatex

I got banned from here once. But I deserved it.

What did Patriot do that was highly offensive? 

And Diver: Slippy is hilarious, one of my favorite posters. Lighten up, he's just ribbing ya. Thought you knew that?


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> I really enjoy how you can put up examples when they are called for. For instance this post is highly offensive. How appropriate!
> 
> I seriously doubt the mods care however. :-(
> 
> Let's face facts. There is no way Patriotflamethrower made a post more offensive than what Slippy does 5 times a day.
> 
> Remember this classic?
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tly-unarmed-african-american-teen-friday.html


Drivel you post are offensive to every man or woman that proudly wears the badge. Yet you don't see any of us calling for a drivel ban. why cause we believe in the freedon of an individual to express him/her self even if the drivel they spew is wrong or hateful.

Others on this forum take offense at the least little disagreement over the cockamamie horse crap that that person tries to ram down the throat of everyone else.

Little Jimmy - maybe before your time - was a classic example.

But like we tell everyone else if you don't wan to be offended by what goes on here, don't come to visit.


----------



## pakrat

csi-tech said:


> misogynistic epithets


I wish people wouldn't do that... use big words I mean. I was just enjoying the natural non intellectually stifling flow of the thread and bam! I had to stop and look up the words... made me feel like an ignorant readneck. I'm not denying that I'm an ignorant *******, but I don't like feeling like one. Let's keep it to an 8 grade reading level?:stupid:

Thanks


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> I got banned from here once. But I deserved it.
> 
> What did Patriot do that was highly offensive?
> 
> And Diver: Slippy is hilarious, one of my favorite posters. Lighten up, he's just ribbing ya. Thought you knew that?


Do you really think this sort of thing is okay?

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tly-unarmed-african-american-teen-friday.html

Is racism completely accepted on this forum? Is it okay to be highly offensive as long as it is to black people?


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> Drivel you post are offensive to every man or woman that proudly wears the badge. Yet you don't see any of us calling for a drivel ban.


Actually not true. Cops on this forum have called to have me banned. Most cops don't give a hoot about the right to bear arms or the right to not be searched and certainly not the right to free speech.

As for cops being offended, keep reading this:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/15861-i-can-t-tell-who-bad-guys.html

Let's face it, if you and the other cops would stick to prepping instead of race baiting, we'd have a much more pleasant forum. As it is, I'll keep pulling stuff from the daily news for all to read.

BTW: that deliberate distortion of my name is an inciter and the use of an inciter completely negates your entire post.


----------



## Arklatex

Diver said:


> Do you really think this sort of thing is okay?
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tly-unarmed-african-american-teen-friday.html
> 
> Is racism completely accepted on this forum? Is it okay to be highly offensive as long as it is to black people?


What am I looking for in there? It takes me to a twelve page thread.

IMO until recently it was OK on this forum to speak freely about all races, genders and creeds. Positive and Negative. Freedom of speech and no PC unless the poster chose to do so.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Personally, I find the blatant overuse of the RACE CARD to be highly offensive. :bs:


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Do you really think this sort of thing is okay?
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...tly-unarmed-african-american-teen-friday.html
> 
> Is racism completely accepted on this forum? Is it okay to be highly offensive as long as it is to black people?


I totally agree with diver, racism is not OK and should be admonished. I am one that is 100% against racism and was absolutely appalled when the cultural thuggish idiots of Madison, WI and diver went after an innocent white police officer who was attacked by a thuggish criminal.

Justice was served and the police officer was exonerated of all the racist's charges against him both in the courtroom as well as the court of public opinion.

The racist thug culture who perpetuate these despicable acts have been proven time and time again that they are at fault 100% and their lies and tactics will not be tolerated. There are people like me, and many others on this forum, who will not lie down and accept this blatant racism from this thuggish culture and we will not accept the political correct BS that has harmed this great Republic.

So diver, you go ahead and continue to hate all police and law enforcement officers because you had a bad experience...which I am sincerely sorry that you had, but you're constant and deliberate attacks on our nations police officers is tiring and makes you look weak and sad.

Many are sick of your crap diver, but I will stand up for you to be a part of this forum as you sometimes contribute to the Prepared Theme of this forum.

But, I will not stand for your continued false racist accusations. This, I assure you.


----------



## Slippy

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Personally, I find the blatant overuse of the RACE CARD to be highly offensive. :bs:


Post of the day!


----------



## paraquack

You must be a better man than I am, Slippy. I have an Ignore Button and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## pheniox17

James m said:


> You're a sad tosser mate.


Offensive, offensive!!! Send in the witch hunters


----------



## James m

Crack a fat and drink with the flies you do m8.


----------



## pheniox17

James m said:


> Crack a fat and drink with the flies you do m8.


Only when ypyre around my friend... The flies tend to follow you around...


----------



## James m

Rack off, you have too many roos loose in the top paddock.


----------



## pheniox17

[QUOTany ames m;287979]Rack off, you have too many roos loose in the top paddock.[/QUOTE]

Not any more... They taste good after the bbq


----------



## Arklatex

pheniox17 said:


> [QUOTany ames m;287979]Rack off, you have too many roos loose in the top paddock.


Sup Phen? My buddy Greynomad sent me this pic of you. Glad all is well..


----------



## James m

pheniox17 said:


> [QUOTany ames m;287979]Rack off, you have too many roos loose in the top paddock.


Not any more... They taste good after the bbq[/QUOTE]
Ace! Big mobs of amber fluid?


----------



## Sheepdog

So did I make a mistake?? Is this forum going to become the PC version where no one is allowed to be offended? I read posts that I disagree with all the time, I just chose not to waste my time or effort replying to them but I support their freedom to post their opinion. (insert constitutional freedom of speech here) I don't recall a by line that says you can have freedom of speech unless you hurt someone's feelings. I have my own "lines" I will not cross but if someone is going to be banned they should at least be given a reason. Is there a shadow government behind the scenes of the forum where the rules are changed depending on who says what?


----------



## pheniox17

Arklatex said:


> Sup Phen? My buddy Greynomad sent me this pic of you. Glad all is well..
> 
> View attachment 11109


Just been busy my friend... Had some major local weather events hit... (Makes been a prepper that little more of a security blanket)

Outside that good...

To that picture... They do strange things south of the boarder...


----------



## pheniox17

James m said:


> Not any more... They taste good after the bbq


Ace! Big mobs of amber fluid?[/QUOTE]

always... But only cold....


----------



## Slippy

Good to see you Pheniox! Hope all is well on Oz.


----------



## cdell

As long as we are all bitching I miss being able to swear on here. It was a refreshing change from having to watch my mouth. I like that offensive posts are allowed, being PC is really draining.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I think that you are allowed to believe in whatever it is you fancy. And your allowed to talk about whatever that is to your hearts content even when others simply politely listen but really don't care. I try to be non emotional and just look at facts. Facts are all we have. There is so much static out there that the facts are hard to see sometimes. And other times you can find the truth. 

So by that understanding if someone chooses to be racist I will not judge them as wrong or bigots or worthy of jail or worse. It's their choice as a human to see the facts in such a way that others may not agree with them. But what remains is that we all have convictions. I suppose what I'm trying to say is you do not need to be so emotionally attached to your convictions that the way you feel is more important than someone else. It's not. Because we are all equal. So unless your convictions lead you to act in an offensive attacking and invasive manner that one would consider "in your face" please feel free to live with those convictions. Where I have a problem is the people claim everyone is a racist or basically everyone of a type "something" are all one way. That type of closed minded thinking isn't worth discussing. There is nothing to learn there. 

I appreciate discussions that have a little intellectual integrity practical information or are just funny. And other times I think it's important to set oneself apart from such pointless conversations. I'm not of the belief that it's my place to try and force my convictions on anyone.


----------



## Arklatex

TacticalCanuck said:


> I think that you are allowed to believe in whatever it is you fancy. And your allowed to talk about whatever that is to your hearts content even when others simply politely listen but really don't care. I try to be non emotional and just look at facts. Facts are all we have. There is so much static out there that the facts are hard to see sometimes. And other times you can find the truth.
> 
> So by that understanding if someone chooses to be racist I will not judge them as wrong or bigots or worthy of jail or worse. It's their choice as a human to see the facts in such a way that others may not agree with them. But what remains is that we all have convictions. I suppose what I'm trying to say is you do not need to be so emotionally attached to your convictions that the way you feel is more important than someone else. It's not. Because we are all equal. So unless your convictions lead you to act in an offensive attacking and invasive manner that one would consider "in your face" please feel free to live with those convictions. Where I have a problem is the people claim everyone is a racist or basically everyone of a type "something" are all one way. That type of closed minded thinking isn't worth discussing. There is nothing to learn there.
> 
> I appreciate discussions that have a little intellectual integrity practical information or are just funny. And other times I think it's important to set oneself apart from such pointless conversations. I'm not of the belief that it's my place to try and force my convictions on anyone.


That is hands down the most Canadian thing I have ever read in my entire life.

Thanks.


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> That is hands down the most Canadian thing I have ever read in my entire life.
> 
> Thanks.


NO NO NO

He left out;

1) Hockey. 2) Beer. 3) The Weather

Other than that I concur.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Look at Slippy's post count. He's the SUPER Devil!


----------



## James m

You sir seem to have left out the French population in Canada.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Slippy said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> He left out;
> 
> 1) Hockey. 2) Beer. 3) The Weather
> 
> Other than that I concur.


Geez, Slippy, you hoser, you left out some other Canuck "traditions":

4. Curling

5. Loonies

6. Twonies

7. Tim Horton's

8. Canadian Tire

9. Dual language requirements (English and French)

10. Poutine

NOW, we are all qualified to be "guest Canadians".


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> He left out;
> 
> 1) Hockey. 2) Beer. 3) The Weather
> 
> Other than that I concur.


Just to be clear here. I hate confusion. We only talk aboot the weather when it interferes with us getting beer or hockey. Otherwise it's probably just too damn cold or too bloody hot.

And, mister, you forgot to mention back bacon. I'd highly advise you not make that mistake again. At least not where I can see it.


----------



## pheniox17

TacticalCanuck said:


> Just to be clear here. I hate confusion. We only talk aboot the weather when it interferes with us getting beer or hockey. Otherwise it's probably just too damn cold or too bloody hot.
> 
> And, mister, you forgot to mention back bacon. I'd highly advise you not make that mistake again. At least not where I can see it.


Mmmm bacon.... We need a turtle and the meal is almost complete


----------



## pheniox17

Slippy said:


> Good to see you Pheniox! Hope all is well on Oz.


Still in desperate need of a major civil war to remove communists and terrorists from our land... And to get rid of the tradition of... If you want to be rich and famous smuggle drugs into Bali... Other than that.... SAVE US.... oh that reminds me...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

pheniox17 said:


> Mmmm bacon.... We need a turtle and the meal is almost complete


Hey to each their own. I'm not seeing the connection however I would recommend a nice bottle of wine with that. I'm sure you and your turtle friend will enjoy it nicely with the bacon.


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> What am I looking for in there? It takes me to a twelve page thread.
> 
> IMO until recently it was OK on this forum to speak freely about all races, genders and creeds. Positive and Negative. Freedom of speech and no PC unless the poster chose to do so.


You just need to look at Slippy's first post in the thread. I agree that pretty much anything goes on this forum, including things that are "highly offensive". That has turned this forum into a place where racism is rampant and those who are not racist are unwelcome.

You can have freedom of speech to the point where decent people will want nothing to do with the forum. We're there.


----------



## Diver

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Personally, I find the blatant overuse of the RACE CARD to be highly offensive. :bs:


Well, you don't need to worry about that here as I am pretty confident we do not have a single black member on this forum.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> I totally agree with diver, racism is not OK and should be admonished. I am one that is 100% against racism and was absolutely appalled when the cultural thuggish idiots of Madison, WI and diver went after an innocent white police officer who was attacked by a thuggish criminal.
> 
> Justice was served and the police officer was exonerated of all the racist's charges against him both in the courtroom as well as the court of public opinion.
> 
> The racist thug culture who perpetuate these despicable acts have been proven time and time again that they are at fault 100% and their lies and tactics will not be tolerated. There are people like me, and many others on this forum, who will not lie down and accept this blatant racism from this thuggish culture and we will not accept the political correct BS that has harmed this great Republic.
> 
> So diver, you go ahead and continue to hate all police and law enforcement officers because you had a bad experience...which I am sincerely sorry that you had, but you're constant and deliberate attacks on our nations police officers is tiring and makes you look weak and sad.
> 
> Many are sick of your crap diver, but I will stand up for you to be a part of this forum as you sometimes contribute to the Prepared Theme of this forum.
> 
> But, I will not stand for your continued false racist accusations. This, I assure you.


Police officers are responsible for something on the order of 10% of all gun homicides in the country. The numbers are a guesstimate because they care so little about human life that they don't even collect accurate statistics, in violation of federal law.

That isn't a "personal experience".

As for racism, how many blacks do you think there on this forum? I would guess zero, not because there are not black preppers, but because of the tone of many of the threads.


----------



## Arklatex

Diver said:


> Police officers are responsible for something on the order of 10% of all gun homicides in the country. The numbers are a guesstimate because they care so little about human life that they don't even collect accurate statistics, in violation of federal law.
> 
> That isn't a "personal experience".
> 
> As for racism, how many blacks do you think there on this forum? I would guess zero, not because there are not black preppers, but because of the tone of many of the threads.


Does anyone else see the irony here?


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> Police officers are responsible for something on the order of 10% of all gun homicides in the country. The numbers are a guesstimate because they care so little about human life that they don't even collect accurate statistics, in violation of federal law.
> 
> That isn't a "personal experience".
> 
> As for racism, how many blacks do you think there on this forum? I would guess zero, not because there are not black preppers, but because of the tone of many of the threads.


First of all, libs like to put people into categories...blacks, gays, hispanics, seniors, asians etc. I prefer to judge people based on who they are, how they act. If they jump on cars, loot convenience stores, destroy their own neighborhoods, and act like a bunch of criminals...well that pretty much speaks for itself.

And what does it matter if there are or are not any black people on this forum? To your first point about homicides...you even admit that the stats on police homicide are soft statistics because they are. BUT the FBI stats on black homicide are not. They are clear and easy to find. But put that aside for a moment you ignorant fool.

As far as blacks on the forum...Do you suggest that we give the "black'' people special privileges to GET them on the forum? Think that'll work? Maybe we can call it a cool name like...hmmm...AFFIRMATIVE ACTION?

Yeah, that been such a great program, that should get them on the Prepper Forum. Or should we give them a special month? Or a special beauty pageant? Or how about a special caucus like they have in Congress?

So diver, what would you do to increase membership of black people? And why? Or more importantly why not let the "market" take care of itself?


----------



## pheniox17

Slippy said:


> First of all, libs like to put people into categories...blacks, gays, hispanics, seniors, asians etc. I prefer to judge people based on who they are, how they act. If they jump on cars, loot convenience stores, destroy their own neighborhoods, and act like a bunch of criminals...well that pretty much speaks for itself.
> 
> And what does it matter if there are or are not any black people on this forum? To your first point about homicides...you even admit that the stats on police homicide are soft statistics because they are. BUT the FBI stats on black homicide are not. They are clear and easy to find. But put that aside for a moment you ignorant fool.
> 
> As far as blacks on the forum...Do you suggest that we give the "black'' people special privileges to GET them on the forum? Think that'll work? Maybe we can call it a cool name like...hmmm...AFFIRMATIVE ACTION?
> 
> Yeah, that been such a great program, that should get them on the Prepper Forum. Or should we give them a special month? Or a special beauty pageant? Or how about a special caucus like they have in Congress?
> 
> So diver, what would you do to increase membership of black people? And why? Or more importantly why not let the "market" take care of itself?


Can I respond to this question??

I bet there are plenty of members that make use of this forum that have different skin colours to my own...

White, black, yellow, green, rainbow... I'm sure no one gives a rats... But some actions by some communities... That live off the race card... Or religious cards, are hopefully here because blaming others for ones own actions is daft... And taking matters into their own hands with events they can see is coming...

So yes a special month in their honor is required... Maybe label it with the catch phrase "not trusting the government to look after us month" or nttgtlau for short lol

But why give it a month... Why not a year??? Even better a lifetime...


----------



## Diver

pheniox17 said:


> Can I respond to this question??
> 
> I bet there are plenty of members that make use of this forum that have different skin colours to my own...
> 
> White, black, yellow, green, rainbow... I'm sure no one gives a rats... But some actions by some communities... That live off the race card... Or religious cards, are hopefully here because blaming others for ones own actions is daft... And taking matters into their own hands with events they can see is coming...
> 
> So yes a special month in their honor is required... Maybe label it with the catch phrase "not trusting the government to look after us month" or nttgtlau for short lol
> 
> But why give it a month... Why not a year??? Even better a lifetime...


Okay, let's see if anyone wants to self identify as a black. Anybody?

I'm betting we get a couple liars trying to skew the conversation and that's it.


----------



## Mike54

Soon, did we ever get a reason for Patriot being banned for a week?


----------



## Arklatex

The black prepper community has their own Facebook pages and their own forums. I don't have any issues with black folks, most of the ones I know and work with are good people. The people I have a problem with are leeches, idiots, and racists. And they come in all colors, genders and creeds.

Here are a couple videos I found attempting to answer why there aren't very many black preppers.


----------



## Prepared One

So, I just skimmed through all 14 pages and other then Diver pissing me off, unless I missed it we still don't know why PFT was banned?


----------



## Slippy

Ark,
Excellent videos. Here is another one where the host explains in the first few minutes that black people do not "prep" because most of them feel like the government will take care of them.






I would gladly invite these men to participate on the PF.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Ark,
> Excellent videos. Here is another one where the host explains in the first few minutes that black people do not "prep" because most of them feel like the government will take care of them.
> I would gladly invite these men to participate on the PF.


Why would they not feel that way?
I would just be a continuation of their current status.
IIRC, per capita, there are more than five to one blacks to whites in section eight housing.
I have not been around here for a while, so, I don't know diver other than his perpetual complaining on threads I have read.
If I were to guess, I would say that he is an angry, hostile young _____ man, perhaps it is just the state he lives in that causes his frustration and anger.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Diver said:


> Well, you don't need to worry about that here as I am pretty confident we do not have a single black member on this forum.


How do you know that, Diver? I don't recall seeing a "race" checkbox on the forum application.

Maybe I am black. How would you know?

YOU are being racist for assuming that all of us in this forum are lily white, because you obviously have some preconceived beliefs as to how blacks would conduct themselves in this forum.

This is a PERFECT example of playing the RACE CARD, because you have no other card to play.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> Ark,
> Excellent videos. Here is another one where the host explains in the first few minutes that black people do not "prep" because most of them feel like the government will take care of them.
> 
> I would gladly invite these men to participate on the PF.


We have welfare issues in a few towns here. Mostly white trash. East Indians took over a few apartment buildings. But out govy GIVES them 50k to start a business. Which is why a great deal of them drive taxi. Our govy is paying people to come here because the people who live here and know that the cost of living is getting to the point where you can't have children and afford to send them to school won't have more than 1 or 2 children at most. It's the only way they can keep the population growing.

I think certain groups of people don't prep because they think they can just go and take whatever they want if push comes to shove. Good luck trying that at my door.


----------



## Slippy

SOCOM42 said:


> Why would they not feel that way?
> I would just be a continuation of their current status.
> IIRC, per capita, there are more than five to one blacks to whites in section eight housing.
> I have not been around here for a while, so, I don't know diver other than his perpetual complaining on threads I have read.
> If I were to guess, I would say that he is an angry, hostile young _____ man, perhaps it is just the state he lives in that causes his frustration and anger.


My good friend SOCOM42;

I think you are correct on MOST of your post. The part that I question...Do you really think diver is a man?


----------



## Diver

For those interested in stuff they brought up in the past few posts, I'll again reveal facts about myself that I have previously posted. I am a white male senior citizen. I grew up in the south but have lived in the NY and NJ area for the past 40 years. I have never had a positive experience with a cop. The cops here are leading the constant push for ever more draconian gun laws, increasing use of SWAT tactics for simple search warrants and other violations of the Bill of Rights. Some here have claimed it is better in other parts of the country but when I read about cases like the Phonesavah case, (Georgia) I have to wonder if the police state hasn't taken over everywhere.


----------



## Therussianbear

TacticalCanuck said:


> We have welfare issues in a few towns here. Mostly white trash. East Indians took over a few apartment buildings. But out govy GIVES them 50k to start a business. Which is why a great deal of them drive taxi. Our govy is paying people to come here because the people who live here and know that the cost of living is getting to the point where you can't have children and afford to send them to school won't have more than 1 or 2 children at most. It's the only way they can keep the population growing.
> 
> I think certain groups of people don't prep because they think they can just go and take whatever they want if push comes to shove. Good luck trying that at my door.


I don't know about other states or cities in the USA,but living right down the street from me is a family man woman and now four small (4) children, have no jobs and are living very well. 
How can they afford two fairly new autos and many new toys for the children? No jobs four small children seems some people have got it pretty good and can afford a nice sweet life style in the USA.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> Police officers are responsible for something on the order of 10% of all gun homicides in the country. The numbers are a guesstimate because they care so little about human life that they don't even collect accurate statistics, in violation of federal law.
> 
> That isn't a "personal experience".
> 
> As for racism, how many blacks do you think there on this forum? I would guess zero, not because there are not black preppers, but because of the tone of many of the threads.


Homicides come in two kinds - Justifiable and criminal. Now we all know that you hate the police, but they've got the right to live a full and fruitful life just like you do. When someone tries to kill you, you believe that you have the right to defend yourself. So why don't police officers have that same right.

And as far as upward reporting, your wild a - - guesses about what is reported was put to rest when we showed you what the FBI publishes with regards to police departments that upwardly report their data to the Uniform Crime Report.

Now why don't you just go sit in the corner and quit bothering decent law abiding americans trying to exercise their first ammendment rights


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> For those interested in stuff they brought up in the past few posts, I'll again reveal facts about myself that I have previously posted. I am a white male senior citizen. I grew up in the south but have lived in the NY and NJ area for the past 40 years. I have never had a positive experience with a cop. The cops here are leading the constant push for ever more draconian gun laws, increasing use of SWAT tactics for simple search warrants and other violations of the Bill of Rights. Some here have claimed it is better in other parts of the country but when I read about cases like the Phonesavah case, (Georgia) I have to wonder if the police state hasn't taken over everywhere.


You forgot to mention that you hate all that proudly wear the blue suit and serve and protect


----------



## SARGE7402

Therussianbear said:


> I don't know about other states or cities in the USA,but living right down the street from me is a family man woman and now four small (4) children, have no jobs and are living very well.
> How can they afford two fairly new autos and many new toys for the children? No jobs four small children seems some people have got it pretty good and can afford a nice sweet life style in the USA.


It's called welfare: Unemployment insurance; SSI for those disabled by using illegal drugs and can't work; food stamps; medicaid; housing vouchers; etc (I know I missed a few). Where I work these items amount to more than I make working full time.


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> Homicides come in two kinds - Justifiable and criminal. Now we all know that you hate the police, but they've got the right to live a full and fruitful life just like you do. When someone tries to kill you, you believe that you have the right to defend yourself. So why don't police officers have that same right.
> 
> And as far as upward reporting, your wild a - - guesses about what is reported was put to rest when we showed you what the FBI publishes with regards to police departments that upwardly report their data to the Uniform Crime Report.
> 
> Now why don't you just go sit in the corner and quit bothering decent law abiding americans trying to exercise their first ammendment rights


It has been widely published that the FBI statistics only contain reports from 750 out od 17,000 police departments on homicides by police, so the FBI statistics are incomplete.

As for "hating" all police, that is incorrect. I don't hate the police any more than I hate MS-13. However, I do not trust the police.

I'll keep exercising my first amendment rights as long as the police keep interfering with my 2nd and 4th amendment rights.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> ...I have never had a positive experience with a cop. The cops here are leading the constant push for ever more draconian gun laws, increasing use of SWAT tactics for simple search warrants and other violations of the Bill of Rights. Some here have claimed it is better in other parts of the country but when I read about cases like the Phonesavah case, (Georgia) I have to wonder if the police state hasn't taken over everywhere.


OK, then why not start a thread about the Baby Boo Boo case in Habersham County, GA? Let us know the facts of the case. Let us know what the liberal media has trumped up and why it never took hold. Let us know why there are no riots in Habersham County over this. Let us know why the ignorant "lie believing" group, Black Lives Matter have not been able to gain a foothold in the Baby Boo Boo Phonesavah case.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> It has been widely published that the FBI statistics only contain reports from 750 out od 17,000 police departments on homicides by police, so the FBI statistics are incomplete.
> 
> As for "hating" all police, that is incorrect. I don't hate the police any more than I hate MS-13. However, I do not trust the police.
> 
> I'll keep exercising my first amendment rights as long as the police keep interfering with my 2nd and 4th amendment rights.


Funny the guy from Mass doesn't see things in the same light that you do - and he definitely isn't pro police. How many people have been killed by the police? | Massachusetts Cop Block | Massachusetts Cop Block

And as far as your 750 figure is concerned, why not call the FBI and tell them that they're liars.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> My good friend SOCOM42;
> 
> I think you are correct on MOST of your post. The part that I question...Do you really think diver is a man?


Just giving him the benefit of the doubt, for conversational purposes!


----------



## Therussianbear

SARGE7402 said:


> It's called welfare: Unemployment insurance; SSI for those disabled by using illegal drugs and can't work; food stamps; medicaid; housing vouchers; etc (I know I missed a few). Where I work these items amount to more than I make working full time.


I think it was when I read about the earned income program, I had people with small children taking nice vacations buying new cars and new T.V.s and many other nice cool items. I had no idea what this earned income deal was. When I was busting my but everyday trying to keep food on my families table and pay the house payments and all the other of life's little bill that come around each Month.
Lets call all these "Entitlements" "Earned income" what they really are,WELFARE plain and simple welfare given to people by our Government.


----------



## paraquack

Even tho I have Diver on Ignore, I sometimes look at his quotes in other peoples 
responses to his post. Diver said "...I have never had a positive experience with 
a cop." I have to ask, is there any possibility that you are your own worst enemy 
when it comes to your interactions with law enforcement officers? I also must ask
How many experiences have you had? From posts I read before I put you on Ignore,
it makes me think you've have me beat by a significant number. I must add with 
some embarrassment that in my "youth", I had my fair share.

P.S. I am removing Diver from Ignore so I can see his response. Please don't disappoint
me, Diver.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> It has been widely published that the FBI statistics only contain reports from 750 out od 17,000 police departments on homicides by police, so the FBI statistics are incomplete.
> 
> As for "hating" all police, that is incorrect. I don't hate the police any more than I hate MS-13. However, I do not trust the police.
> 
> I'll keep exercising my first amendment rights as long as the police keep interfering with my 2nd and 4th amendment rights.


You just compared police departments with a vicious criminal gang from El Salvador.

You make statements like this, and you then report any little slight. You then belittle the moderators for not banning all those you wished to be banned.

Maybe creating your own blog for attacking the police would be in order? Rather than coming to a community that does not share your blanket hatred for all wearing blue, you could build your own community of like-minded individuals. That way, you wouldn't be bothered with contrarian viewpoints and could ban people, yourself.


----------



## Diver

Denton said:


> You just compared police departments with a vicious criminal gang from El Salvador.
> 
> You make statements like this, and you then report any little slight. You then belittle the moderators for not banning all those you wished to be banned.
> 
> Maybe creating your own blog for attacking the police would be in order? Rather than coming to a community that does not share your blanket hatred for all wearing blue, you could build your own community of like-minded individuals. That way, you wouldn't be bothered with contrarian viewpoints and could ban people, yourself.


Maybe if this forum were moderated the conversation would be more civil in all directions. It isn't moderated today as far as I can tell. You don't even react to reports, yet you expect me to be restrained in my comments?

I suggest you announce some new standards for moderators and start to enforce them. I will be more than pleased to comply with anything that is even handed. Currently it is okay for cops to say any crazy thing, engage in inciters, etc.

In the meantime, I will stand by my comments to date. The police are the largest barrier to civil rights in NY and NJ. I will never call 911. I don't trust cops in general. Yes, they do act like a gang. BTW: If the forum would like to quit having discussions about cops or race relations, etc. and get back to prepping, that is fine by me.


----------



## Denton

Diver said:


> Maybe if this forum were moderated the conversation would be more civil in all directions. It isn't moderated today as far as I can tell. You don't even react to reports, yet you expect me to be restrained in my comments?
> 
> I suggest you announce some new standards for moderators and start to enforce them. I will be more than pleased to comply with anything that is even handed.
> 
> In the meantime, I will stand by my comments to date. The police are the largest barrier to civil rights in NY and NJ. I will never call 911. I don't trust cops in general. Yes, they do act like a gang. BTW: If the forum would like to quit having discussions about cops or race relations, etc. and get back to prepping, that is fine by me.


Again, maybe you should create your own blog. You would then be able to moderate it as you desire, make your own rules and ban those who do not agree with you. As far as you are concerned, it isn't moderated because we do not jump up and respond to all your reports.

As far as what is posted on this board, you are not forced to post in any thread not specifically prepping related.


----------



## SOCOM42

Diver could very well have his attitude developed from influences of the corrupt PD's in the sewer state he lives in.
But that would imply that ALL the PD's are corrupt, and that just isn't so.
The ghetto rats are the one that created the bunker mentality developed by the police.
The bigger the ghetto the greater the polarization.
How can a PO be polite and or courteous when stopping a black man when all they hear is "WHAT DO WE WANT? DEAD COPS, WHEN DO WE WANT THEM? NOW!".
Cops also know that blacks kill themselves off at an alarming rate, they also know that they hate cops, put two and two together and you have one very stressed cop ready to react. 
Diver places MS13 on a higher social level than the police??? That puts my opinion of him even lower.
There is a group that should be taken out with extreme prejudice, no trials no "social justice" either, just extermination like the puss ridden ghetto rats that they are. 
Slippy you are right I made a mistake even allowing him that much leeway.

The town I live in has a good police department, I know all on a first name basis, and the people in this town are treated with respect equal to that given.
You act like a turd you get flushed like a turd.


----------



## Therussianbear

I feel the more we have families depending entitlements from our Government, the less the are going to become Preppers. they just feel the sweet entitlements will always be there. 
I think a lot of people who were working in the oil industry,never thought the price of oil would drop from over $100 a bbl. to around $50 a bbl. You think they were Preppers?
I don't think our Government wants anyone to be a Prepper,as they work pretty hard keeping peoples minds off "What if something really life changing happens" They want to control what happens and how people are taken care of.


----------



## Slippy

SOCOM42 said:


> Diver could very well have his attitude developed from influences of the corrupt PD's in the sewer state he lives in.
> But that would imply that ALL the PD's are corrupt, and that just isn't so.
> The ghetto rats are the one that created the bunker mentality developed by the police.
> The bigger the ghetto the greater the polarization.
> How can a PO be polite and or courteous when stopping a black man when all they hear is "WHAT DO WE WANT? DEAD COPS, WHEN DO WE WANT THEM? NOW!".
> Cops also know that blacks kill themselves off at an alarming rate, they also know that they hate cops, put two and two together and you have one very stressed cop ready to react.
> Diver places MS13 on a higher social level than the police??? That puts my opinion of him even lower.
> There is a group that should be taken out with extreme prejudice, no trials no "social justice" either, just extermination like the puss ridden ghetto rats that they are.
> Slippy you are right I made a mistake even allowing him that much leeway.
> 
> The town I live in has a good police department, I know all on a first name basis, and the people in this town are treated with respect equal to that given.
> You act like a turd you get flushed like a turd.


Well put Sir.

The sheer comparison of local law enforcement departments with evil vile thugs like MS-13 by diver is despicable and intolerable.


----------



## SARGE7402

You know we really don't know a lot about diver. What we do know is that a "Psycho" called the cops on him and had the cops enter diver's place of abode. What we don't know is the Psycho's relationship was to diver, not the Psycho's relationship to diver's place of abode. It could well be that diver had invited "Psycho" to stay in his place of abode. If the Commonwealth of VA if you reside at a residence long enough to have your mail sent to you there, it then becomes your residence. If I as the "owner" of the abode don't want you to stay there anymore I can't just give you the bums rush to the door and throw your crap onto the street. By law I've got to go thru the "Eviction" process. My guess is that the "Psycho" was residing at diver's abode and they had a disagreement and diver showed him the door.

I'm also guessing that with his attitude towards the police that diver figured that he'd taken care of business and sat down to enjoy a quiet evening without the Psycho. However the Psycho feeling that his rights had been violated by one each diver sought the assistance of the local constabulary in gaining entry to his - Psycho's - place of residence to get his things.

Now i can understand how diver would have felt put out by this turn of events. He'd already done what needed to be done so what's the problem. But the cop sticking up for the Psycho's rights seems to have offended diver.

Then when diver countercharged that psycho had struck him the police probably saw this as retaliation and told diver to take his complaint to the magistrate.

Now I could be all wrong, but until we hear from the diver itself, then it's a pretty good strawman


----------



## Denton

I'm thinking this thread is no longer needed, and it has really gone off the rails of its intended purpose.

PFT has been informed. Slippy still has the record for penalty box visits, and we have had the opportunity to derail another thread as if we work for Amtrack.

Good time to close this thread and let it go to its deserved retirement.


----------



## FFARL

It was the combination of making light of the holocaust and suggesting it be used as a model for exterminating another race of people. I feel good about my decision and stand by it. There was a brief explanation included in your ban notice, but honestly that was so far over the line I'm just amazed that you didn't know without asking. 

For future reference, it's cool to suggest another holocaust exactly as often as its cool to ask a woman if she's pregnant.


----------

